# Temporal atherosclerosis



## VickiS (Nov 5, 2013)

Looking for icd-9 code for temporal artery atherosclerosis? looking at 440.9


----------



## tharal (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi,

"In human anatomy, the superficial temporal artery is a major artery of the head. It arises from the external carotid artery when it bifurcates into the superficial temporal artery and maxillary artery", since the temporal artery related to the brain I think it's better to go with 437.0 (atherosclerosis artery brain) rather than a NOS 440.9. Just my suggestion...

Can anyone please check and clarify it

Thara L CPC H


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Dec 17, 2013)

agree with Thara L


----------

